# Brute Won't Start



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the problem very simple it won't turnover at all. I rode it this weekend and it had no problems at all. I checked the airbox and it is dry inside. I didn't sink it or flip over on the ride, or suck water through the exhaust. Whats the problem? I have checked all the fuses its not any of them because the bike tries to turnover but its just not happening.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the fuel pump kicking on?

Pull the plug boots and check for fire to both. 

If I had to guess you have blown your 10am fuse in the block under your seat. It may look good but remove it and try another one.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok so even though everything turns on there is still a possible chance of the fuse being blown


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

and yes fuel pump is kicking on


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

If the pump is on for sure then move to the plugs now. Mine did it and the fuse looked fine and it sounded like the pump was on but it wasn't.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

That was it you were right. Appreciate your ingeniousness Masher... I can let er eat again!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that fuse box needs some holes drained in the panel below it..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet! Get out there and ride her hard and hang her up wet.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

How awesome is it when you are trying to get your bike cranked and can't then all of the sudden it does. It's like Christmas morning at 6 years old for me every time.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^You da Man!!:rockn: lol


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree it fills up with water way to easy


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea I drilled a few holes in mine after I spotted that crappy design. Ok Kawi, let's put a pan that holds water underneath a fuse block and route the wires in underneath where the water sits.


----------

